
Show HN: Totals Tracker – Track your season win totals wagers - stevepaulo
https://www.totalstracker.com
======
stevepaulo
Hey HN! I created Totals Tracker to solve my own issue: I have a lot of win
totals (season-long "over/under") wagers I placed at the beginning of this MLB
season, and it was tough to get an idea of how well they were performing. So I
built Totals Tracker. There may not be a huge crossover area in the Venn
diagram of "HN Users" and "Sports Bettors," but if you in fact fall in there
as I do, I'd love feedback!

Oh, it's free, at least for now (and anyone who signs up now will be
grandfathered in at no cost if/when I figure out a subscription model that
makes sense)

